
Our Backup Strategy - Inexpensive NAS - Anon84
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/02/our-backup-strategy-inexpensive-nas/
======
tdavis
Our backup strategy: Automated iSCSI snapshots made 4 times a day to a
datacenter across the country from the actual servers. And we don't even have
any user data.

When it's this simple, everybody can do it.

